# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Këtu duhet një moderator

## ANDI_

Asnje nga moderatoret qe keni vene per kete forum nuk eshte aktiv ketu,madje jam shume i sigurte qe as kane perdorur ndonjehere mac edhe as ia kane haberin se po tia kishin do vinin te pakten nje here te shkruanin dicka apo te ndihmonin dike.I vetmi person tjeter pervec meje qe shkruan ne kete forum eshte darwin kshuqe beni dicka para se tju ikim edhe ne edhe tju ngeli forumi pa ndihmues.

Nje nder disa mesazhet private:





> Ne radhe te pare me duhet te sqaroj se ky mesazh nuk eshte reklame dhe nuk duhet pare si e tille.
> Duke pare njohurite tuaja ne fushen e informatikes e internetit do doja te ju ftoja te merrnit pjese ne forumet specifike te Zeriyt.com qe kane te bejne me informatiken, internetin dhe webmasterat.
> Nese keni deshire atehere jeni te lutur te kontroboni dhe aty me njohurite tuaja.
> Ndryshe nga FSH tek Zeriyt fushat e ndryshme te dijes jane ndare ne forume te vecanta duke bere qe te afrohen vertete ato qe jane te interesuar per dicka te vecante.
> Forumet ne fjale jane http://www.zeriyt.com/informatike.html
> dhe
> http://www.zeriyt.com/webmaster.html
> Gjithashtu nese mendoni te jepni ndihme te vecante ne ndonje rubrike perkatese mund te merrni dhe vendin e moderatorit ne ate rubrike.
> info@zeriyt.com
> ...


Gjithe te mirat.

P.S. Meqe tek ajo tema per moderatore nuk ta var njeri mendova te shkruaj ketu.Nqs tema fshihet ose injorohet une personalisht largohem nga ky forum.

----------


## ArberXYZ

Ky forum ka nevoj per nje nenforum per webmaster, me moderator qe hapin tema, dhe qe kan njohuri. Gjynof qe ka ngel kaq that.

----------


## edspace

Andi, 

Forumin nuk e bën moderatori, por anëtarët që marrin pjesë në të. Nuk është detyra e moderatorit të hapë tema të reja apo t'u përgjigjet atyre që kërkojnë ndihmë. Nëse moderatori e bën një gjë të tillë, atëherë aq më mirë, por detyra e moderatorit është të moderojë diskutimin, të krijojë një ambjent të përshtatshëm si për atë që ka nevojë për ndihmë, ashtu edhe për atë që do të ndihmojë. Moderatori duhet të kujdeset që diskutimet të jenë të nivelit të duhur dhe që pjesëmarrësit të zbatojnë rregullat e forumit. 

Është mirë që moderatori të ketë njohuri dhe interes për diskutimin që moderon, por nuk është e thënë që duhet të jetë ekspert për të ndihmuar të tjerët. Moderatori duhet të luajë rolin e një gjykatësi. Nëse i njëjti person luan edhe rolin e profesorit apo ekspertit, duhet ta luajë këtë rol pa privilegjet e moderatorit. 

Ky forum nuk frekuentohet sepse nuk ka aq shumë përdorues të Mac-ut, aq më tepër përdorues Shqiptarë. Disa të tjerë do argumentonin se forumi i Mac-ut nuk frekuentohet sepse Mac-u s'ka asnjëherë probleme; ose përdoruesit e Mac-ut janë të gjithë eksperta. 

Nëse të vjen keq për forumin, hap tema dhe pasuroje atë; nuk ështe nevoja të jesh moderator për t'iu përkushtuar forumit. Nëse ke mundësi të ndihmosh dikë, ndihmoje.

----------

